# So you think you know what a pit bull is?



## thegoodstuff

> there are lots of breeds of dogs who look like what people think of as a pit bull. When they're mixes, it's even harder to differentiate them.


Pick the Pit

This may point out to some of the ignoramuses out there just how ignorant they really are.

But probably not.


----------



## xellil

I acknowledge my ignorance. I probably wouldn't know a pit bull from a photo. The only way I can tell in real life is they aren't very big.


----------



## Sprocket

*"pitbull" is a generic term for a shelter bully breed.

Thats why I call Gunner a pitbull.

For what its worth, I got APBT on the first try.*


----------



## Savage Destiny

Sprocket said:


> *"pitbull" is a generic term for a shelter bully breed.
> 
> Thats why I call Gunner a pitbull.*


When I refer to a Pit Bull, I am referring to the American Pit Bull Terrier. 

I hate how people have turned a breed name into a catch-all for anything short haired and square headed.


----------



## liquid

> The first dog you picked was . It took you -1338588973 seconds, and 1 attempt to find the Pit. The dog most commonly picked is the Olde English Bulldogge, and the average time is 1 minute 54 seconds with 8 attempts.



I dont know why it says it took me negative time to pick the picture. :suspicious: It took me about a minute, to look through all of the pictures and pick out the right one.

But yeah, a lot of people will have prejudice toward a dog because it "looks like a pit" when in reality its like a boxer mix or something, lol.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Savage Destiny said:


> When I refer to a Pit Bull, I am referring to the American Pit Bull Terrier.
> 
> I hate how people have turned a breed name into a catch-all for anything short haired and square headed.


Thats the purpose of the Pick the Pit site, to show just how ignorant that is.


----------



## Sprocket

Savage Destiny said:


> When I refer to a Pit Bull, I am referring to the American Pit Bull Terrier.
> 
> I hate how people have turned a breed name into a catch-all for anything short haired and square headed.


*Well I call APBTs, APBTs. Pitbull is just a generic term whether we like it or not.*


----------



## xellil

Well, I picked the Cane Corso. And then the Dogo Argentino. I guess I am into South American dogs.

Then I picked the ABPT, but I really thought it was a mix.

I did NOT, however, pick the Jack Russell terrier or the lab. I guess that's a point for me.


----------



## Sprocket

thegoodstuff said:


> Thats the purpose of the Pick the Pit site, to show just how ignorant that is.


*I don't believe it is ignorant at all. What else do you think we should call them?*


----------



## werecatrising

Weird- I got a negative time too.
The first dog you picked was . It took you -1338589234 seconds, and 1 attempt to find the Pit. The dog most commonly picked is the Olde English Bulldogge, and the average time is 1 minute 54 seconds with 8 attempts.

A couple of weeks ago we had a client bring in their somethingdoodle that was attacked by another dog. They swore up and down that it was a small pitbull. The owner of the offending dog called to offer to pay the bill. Turns out it wa a boston terrier :doh:


----------



## Sprocket

werecatrising said:


> Weird- I got a negative time too.
> The first dog you picked was . It took you -1338589234 seconds, and 1 attempt to find the Pit. The dog most commonly picked is the Olde English Bulldogge, and the average time is 1 minute 54 seconds with 8 attempts.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we had a client bring in their somethingdoodle that was attacked by another dog. They swore up and down that it was a small pitbull. The owner of the offending dog called to offer to pay the bill. Turns out it wa a boston terrier :doh:



*LOL WOW! Big difference!*


----------



## thegoodstuff

werecatrising said:


> Weird- I got a negative time too.
> The first dog you picked was . It took you -1338589234 seconds, and 1 attempt to find the Pit. The dog most commonly picked is the Olde English Bulldogge, and the average time is 1 minute 54 seconds with 8 attempts.


Yeah, it took me a somewhat less than that but it said -1138405017, must be a script to make a point.



Sprocket said:


> *I don't believe it is ignorant at all. What else do you think we should call them?*


 No I mean that it is ignorant to label any dog that even comes close to looking like a pit, a pit. Thats just serves to further demonize the breed. "It was a pit bull, I saw it myself."


----------



## thegoodstuff

werecatrising said:


> A couple of weeks ago we had a client bring in their somethingdoodle that was attacked by another dog. They swore up and down that it was a small pitbull. The owner of the offending dog called to offer to pay the bill. Turns out it wa a boston terrier :doh:


Thats because of responsible reporting of the facts by the likes Of Time and Sports Illustrated.

Time magazine, Aug 27, 2011: Time Bomb on Legs


> Fire burst from its open mouth, its eyes glowed with a smouldering glare, its muzzle and hackles and dewlap were outlined in flickering flame. Never in the delirious dream of a disordered brain could anything more savage, more appalling, more hellish, be conceived than that dark form and savage face.


No vomit bags readily available.


----------



## xchairity_casex

i didnt know much about APBT till i started reading the threads about them on the pitbull-chat forum.
i can DEFF understand how TRUE pit owners can gget so upsrt over it. i think people should say "pit mix" or just "mutt"
its causeing a bad reputation for pitbulls in general simpley due to people labeling EVERY bully breeda pitbull- hence the reason you ALWAYS hear about "pit bull attacks"
even though it could be a lab,ambully mix, or a rodesian ridgeback,wiemeriner mix people would still call it a pit bull instead of what it is, hence giving pit bulls a bad name. 

if people quit calling everything pitbulls,there would be less stories and less fear of pit bulls in general becuase you would hear about them less.


----------



## xellil

A pack of dogs got into the Indianapolis zoo and killed some animals a few years back. They called them "pit bulls" but the photo they showed in the paper was a smallish shepherd type dog - even i could tell it wasn't a pit bull.

I think the media causes alot of the problem.


----------



## thegoodstuff

xchairity_casex said:


> if people quit calling everything pitbulls,there would be less stories and less fear of pit bulls in general becuase you would hear about them less.


People love to have their demons and dont give them up easily. 


Excellent read:
THE PIT BULL PLACEBO explains how function, myth, media, and the marginal elements in our society can combine to demonize a group of dogs, however precisely or vaguely defined, and to endanger our bond with all dogs.


----------



## Sprocket

*IMO people need to stop thinking pitbull is a specific breed. APBT is a breed. Pitbull is a generic term which I have no problems with. When people ask what my dog is, I say a few things, "pitbull mutt, shelter mutt, bully breed mutt sometimes just pitbull".

They are interchangeable IMO. If it is a specific breed then it has a specific name, not just "pitbull".

I dont see a problem with taking a term that is so feared, and applying it to my amazing, well behaved, dog friendly, people friendly, obedient, and loving dog. It gives the generic term a good name. 

*


----------



## Maxy24

But pit bull is short for American Pit Bull Terrier, just like Westie is short for West Highland White Terrier. Amstaff is short for American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffy is short for Staffordshire Bull Terrier. The public may have decided to call everything a pit bull, but pit bull comes from American Pit Bull Terrier...it's in the name. If you believe you have an APBT then call it a pit bull, if you think he has some APBT then call him a pit bull mix, if you think he is an Amstaff call him an Amstaff. IMO people need to stop seeing pit bull as anything other than a specific breed. It's unfair that dog bite statistics for pit bulls is for 5 or 6 different breeds (plus all the completely incorrect guesses) and then gets compared to statistics for a single breed (like a Labrador) because people feel the need to consider Amstaffs, Staffys, American Bulldogs, American Bullys, and APBTs all pit bulls. They are different breeds, with different characteristics, they should not have the same name. If you want them to use "bully breed". Pit bull is just used because saying American Pit Bull Terrier all of the time is a pain in the butt.

Anyways, I'll get off of my soapbox now lol. I like this one better, I've given it to my family before and they were completely stumped (I remember being wrong the first time I took it as well...took 3 or 4 guesses if I remember):
Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


----------



## bullyBug

Maxy24 said:


> But pit bull is short for American Pit Bull Terrier, just like Westie is short for West Highland White Terrier.


Agreed. The fact that a word/term is used wrongly doesn't change its meaning.


----------



## kady05

Maxy24 said:


> But pit bull is short for American Pit Bull Terrier, just like Westie is short for West Highland White Terrier. Amstaff is short for American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffy is short for Staffordshire Bull Terrier. The public may have decided to call everything a pit bull, but pit bull comes from American Pit Bull Terrier...it's in the name. If you believe you have an APBT then call it a pit bull, if you think he has some APBT then call him a pit bull mix, if you think he is an Amstaff call him an Amstaff. IMO people need to stop seeing pit bull as anything other than a specific breed. It's unfair that dog bite statistics for pit bulls is for 5 or 6 different breeds (plus all the completely incorrect guesses) and then gets compared to statistics for a single breed (like a Labrador) because people feel the need to consider Amstaffs, Staffys, American Bulldogs, American Bullys, and APBTs all pit bulls. They are different breeds, with different characteristics, they should not have the same name. If you want them to use "bully breed". Pit bull is just used because saying American Pit Bull Terrier all of the time is a pain in the butt.
> 
> Anyways, I'll get off of my soapbox now lol. I like this one better, I've given it to my family before and they were completely stumped (I remember being wrong the first time I took it as well...took 3 or 4 guesses if I remember):
> Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


Well said.

It drives me bonkers when people call their mutts "Pit Bulls". They are "Pit Bull mixes", at best. When people mis-label their dogs, it just fuels the public/media fire that any dog that has a big head and short coat is a "Pit Bull". I also can't stand when people who adopt shelter dogs call their dog and Amstaff. How do you know it's an Amstaff?? ANY shelter dog that is "Bully" looking in nature should be labeled as a mutt, Bully breed mix, Pit Bull mix, something like that. Of course, then you have the shelters that label just about any dog as a Pit Bull mix.. even if they don't even remotely resemble a Bully breed. But that's a whole 'nother topic.

Wilson is a (and I know this, because I met his parents) APBT/American Bulldog mix. I call him a Pit Bull mix or a mutt to everyone. If they ask "with what?" I tell them.

Piper is an American Bully mix.. again, I call her either a mutt, or a Pit Bull mix.

Sako is my only purebred, and he is an Amstaff.


----------



## KittyKat

A newspaper reported a dog attack in a home last year, said it was a pit bull. It was a whippet. 

Clearly the two look alike! Pit bulls are also banned here, so the changes of encountering one is very slim. ~_~

I think if the media isn't sure what something is, they call it a pit bull because everyone likes hearing stories about violent pit bulls.


----------



## Sprocket

*To each their own :wink: Life is to short to debate what's in a word.

I think that is perfectly exemplified by the fact that I have a funeral for a 29 year old man and a wedding to go to today.

Have a great weekend!*


----------



## kady05

KittyKat said:


> I think if the media isn't sure what something is, they call it a pit bull because everyone likes hearing stories about violent pit bulls.


Yes, exactly. No one wants to hear about the Lab that attacked someone!


----------



## catahoulamom

Well, I don't see a problem with calling "pit bull type dogs" (Gunner, Rambo, Piper) pit bulls. It's not like you're saying they are a purebred APBT. The way society views it, AmStaffs, APBTs, Staffordshire Bulls, American Bullies, all of those are pit bulls. To me it's like calling a dog a shepherd. There's belgain shepherds, german shepherds, malinois, etc, and it would be fair to all any of those a "shepherd", as well as a mix of any of those. I think it's just splitting hairs when people get annoyed at people calling their pit bull type dogs "pit bulls". 

I think it's crazy that the website says most people pick Olde English Bulldog. That looks nothing like a pit bull. I think it's funny they threw a catahoula in there lol.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Sprocket said:


> *"pitbull" is a generic term for a shelter bully breed.
> 
> Thats why I call Gunner a pitbull.
> 
> For what its worth, I got APBT on the first try.*


Me to. I knew it was between two, and I was right.


----------



## kady05

catahoulamom said:


> Well, I don't see a problem with calling "pit bull type dogs" (Gunner, Rambo, Piper) pit bulls. It's not like you're saying they are a purebred APBT. *The way society views it, AmStaffs, APBTs, Staffordshire Bulls, American Bullies, all of those are pit bulls.* To me it's like calling a dog a shepherd. There's belgain shepherds, german shepherds, malinois, etc, and it would be fair to all any of those a "shepherd", as well as a mix of any of those. I think it's just splitting hairs when people get annoyed at people calling their pit bull type dogs "pit bulls".
> 
> I think it's crazy that the website says most people pick Olde English Bulldog. That looks nothing like a pit bull. I think it's funny they threw a catahoula in there lol.


And that's the problem, and why the general public labels anything with a big head & short coat a Pit Bull. I'd rather say the correct thing (IE: Two of my dogs are mutts/Pit Bull MIXES) than lump them all into one. If anyone calls Sako a Pit Bull, I immediately correct them.. most people are very willing to learn; half of them have never even heard of an Amstaff. 

But then again, I would never call a Malinois a Shepherd either.


----------



## catahoulamom

Well, when it comes to BSL, it doesn't matter if your dog is a pedigreed AmStaff or a american bully mix from the streets, it falls under the "pit bull" category. Maybe that is wrong when it comes to dog shows and breeding etc, but for a family dog I don't see how it is detrimental to call them a pit bull. I have never been one to be bougie when it comes to dog breeds, so maybe that's why I don't understand why people get so annoyed by it. But then again, some people get annoyed when people call their pit bull type dog a "pitty", which I also find ridiculous and snobby. But that's just me.


----------



## Maxy24

But they're all different breeds, why would we use one abbreviation to describe all of them? An Amstaff is not an APBT, so why would we use the shortened name for an APBT to talk about an Amstaff? I don't have a problem with people who truly believe their dogs are APBTs without knowing for sure calling their dogs pit bulls, but don't call a known/obvious mix or a purebred something else a pit bull, they're not. Just like you wouldn't call a Scottish Terrier a Westie, they are not the same thing so we're not going to use the abbreviation for one to talk about the other, even if people do mix them up a lot.


----------



## kady05

catahoulamom said:


> Well, when it comes to BSL, it doesn't matter if your dog is a pedigreed AmStaff or a american bully mix from the streets, it falls under the "pit bull" category. Maybe that is wrong when it comes to dog shows and breeding etc, but for a family dog I don't see how it is detrimental to call them a pit bull. I have never been one to be bougie when it comes to dog breeds, so maybe that's why I don't understand why people get so annoyed by it. But then again, some people get annoyed when people call their pit bull type dog a "pitty", which I also find ridiculous and snobby. But that's just me.


Sako is a family dog first and foremost, but I'm still not going to refer to him as a Pit Bull to anyone that asks, because that's not what he is.

Ugh, yeah, I cannot stand the term "Pitty".. or "Pibble". Just sounds dumb to me.


----------



## Maxy24

I like to use pittie, main reason is that it is a way to basically say "I like your dog" without coming right out with it. Like if I go up to someone with their dog and say "oh is that a pittie?" they know if they say yes I'm not going to scream and run for my life. It just sets a tone of "I like them!". 

I don't like pibble because it sounds like dribble and add a pee to that and I think of pee dribbling out. It also sounds like baby talk which I don't like.


----------



## kady05

Maxy24 said:


> I like to use pittie, main reason is that it is a way to basically say "I like your dog" without coming right out with it. Like if I go up to someone with their dog and say "oh is that a pittie?" they know if they say yes I'm not going to scream and run for my life. It just sets a tone of "I like them!".
> 
> I don't like pibble because it sounds like dribble and add a pee to that and I think of pee dribbling out. It also sounds like baby talk which I don't like.


LOL, well, that makes sense  I mean I'm not going to pull away my dogs from someone who says "Is that a Pitty??" I'm not THAT mean. I'm just not a fan of "pet" names for animals.

And I don't like Pibble for the same reason as you :lol:


----------



## Deaf Dogs

I always get these things right first shot  I'm pretty good at picking out pit bulls  Mostly because I love them to bits!!!


----------



## DDBsR4Me

I didn't think it was a hard test..

I too got a negative time: 

The first dog you picked was . It took you -1338674911 seconds, and 1 attempt to find the Pit. The dog most commonly picked is the Olde English Bulldogge, and the average time is 1 minute 54 seconds with 8 attempts.


----------



## thegoodstuff

KittyKat said:


> A newspaper reported a dog attack in a home last year, said it was a pit bull. It was a whippet.
> 
> Clearly the two look alike! Pit bulls are also banned here, so the changes of encountering one is very slim. ~_~
> 
> I think if the media isn't sure what something is, they call it a pit bull because everyone likes hearing stories about violent pit bulls.




Several city governments are considering laws banning ignorant people, otherwise known as Intelligence Specific Legislation (ISL)




The quality of the photos on the second pick pit bull sight are not as good as the first one. I got tripped up by the blue blood bulldog before I picked the pit bull.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I agree on the term "pit bull". We all know that people are afraid of pit bulls. When the generic term "pit bull" is used, APBTs, Amstaffs, Bull Teriers, Staffies, etc are all pulled under one net when they are, in reality, different breeds. An attack by a Staffy is going to add one more number to the "pit bull" attacks when an APBT is not actually the offender. We all know that APBT attacks on people DO happen just like attacks from dalmatians, labradors, and springer spaniels happen but there are way, way, WAY fewer than the public thinks because, more often than not, the offending dog was NOT an APBT. The APBT gets blamed for attacks it didn't commit. 

I understand that the public is afraid of other, if not most, bully breeds but when you use the proper name of your breed people don't fear it as much as if you were to use the dreaded term "pit bull".

I watched a man with his son at the park recently. A "pit bull" ran up to them to say hello (a happy, exuberant, little fellow) and the man pulled his son away immediately. The owner, who was close behind his dog, watched closely to make sure his dog wasn't pestering anyone. The man asked, "What kind of dog is he?" and the owner replied, "He is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier". The man noticeably relaxed and allowed his son to pet the dog. Had the owner said "pit bull" or "pit bull mix" I am 100% certain the man would have picked up his son and walked away.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Maybe this breed lexicon will help some folks.


----------



## Chocx2

I had a hard time picking the right one out. Your right people just generalize about everything.


----------



## kady05

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I watched a man with his son at the park recently. A "pit bull" ran up to them to say hello (a happy, exuberant, little fellow) and the man pulled his son away immediately. The owner, who was close behind his dog, watched closely to make sure his dog wasn't pestering anyone. The man asked, "What kind of dog is he?" and the owner replied, "He is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier". The man noticeably relaxed and allowed his son to pet the dog. Had the owner said "pit bull" or "pit bull mix" I am 100% certain the man would have picked up his son and walked away.


Oh yeah, I've had that happen before.. I've even "tested" it too. If I tell people Wilson is an "American Bulldog mix", some are much more willing to pet him. But then I had a lady who was letting her son pet him one day ask what he was and I said "He's a Pit Bull mix", and she pulled him away so fast. When I tell people Sako is an American Staffordshire Terrier, most of them are like "A what??", which opens the door to a good convo about the breed.


----------



## KittyKat

thegoodstuff said:


> Several city governments are considering laws banning ignorant people, otherwise known as Intelligence Specific Legislation (ISL)


Please do share, as I'd love to live there!

There is one party here trying to reverse the pit bull ban but the liberal party is trying to block the over-turn.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

KittyKat said:


> Please do share, as I'd love to live there!
> 
> There is one party here trying to reverse the pit bull ban but the liberal party is trying to block the over-turn.


My sister keeps pushing me to become a traitor to western civilization and move to Ottawa... last year I finally told her I'd consider moving there if they lift the BSL...

A few weeks later she sent me the article about them trying to get it lifted...

I might have to come up with another excuse! LOL

BTW the western civilization thing was a joke, incase anyone thinks I'm serious! LOL... except I dont want to live anywhere east of the Sask/Man border... LOL


----------



## frogdog

I was correct...working for the local Humane Society thru my 20's and being involved in anti dog fighting operations saw a lot of the breed and mixes. The link with the definition of lower case Pit "bull" was interesting, informative.


----------



## Kat

I got it right too.
The first dog you picked was . It took you -1338710477 seconds, and 1 attempt to find the Pit. The dog most commonly picked is the Olde English Bulldogge, and the average time is 1 minute 54 seconds with 8 attempts.

I LOVE pitbulls, they are so beautiful. Sadly where I live they are not allowed to be bred anymore :\ I always see this one white pitbull when I walk Ruby. He is an old little gentleman. When I first came across him and the owner the lady stepped off the sidewalk and onto the grass waiting for me and Ruby to walk by. I asked her if he is friendly and she said yes, so I asked why she stepped away and she explained how most people she walks by completley avoid walking past them so she's become used to clearing the way. So sad


----------



## Caty M

I live in Calgary, AB which has one of the highest rates of "pit bull" ownership in Canada.. yet our bite statistics are way way below national average. Much below Ontario too, where they are banned.

I agree with Kady, Maxy and Jesse... that the proper names should be applied- though I also agree with Sprocket in that a well behaved dog can really turn around people's perception of the dog breed. For an obvious mix I have no problem with "pit bull mix" or "bully mix". I also use the term pitty so that people know I am not going to freak out on them after having found out I am petting a dangerous vicious dog. LOL.

Kady- just curious- how often do you get people correctly asking if Sako is an American Staffordshire terrier? I asked a guy the other day who had one and he was SO SHOCKED.


----------



## kady05

Caty M said:


> Kady- just curious- how often do you get people correctly asking if Sako is an American Staffordshire terrier? I asked a guy the other day who had one and he was SO SHOCKED.


I don't know that I've EVER had anyone (unless I'm at a dog show) ask me if he's an Amstaff, to be honest!


----------



## xchairity_casex

IMO calling pitbull mixes or staffy mixs or bull dog mixs "pit bulls"
would be like trying to call Cesar a poodle
it would get under skin.

but like i stated before the reason any bully type dog is called "pit bull" is due to the fact that people call all bully breeds/mixs pit bulls. people are ignorant about pit bulls BECUASE no one is educating them the differance on what a pit bull really is.


----------



## thegoodstuff

> While many people like to know “What kind of dog is that?” just to satisfy their curiosity, dog breed designations have also been used in an attempt to predict future behavior, match pets to families, find lost dogs, and even to restrict the ownership of certain types of dogs.


Some may be interested in taking this survey. It's not for everyone; I didnt make it passed the initial questionnaire because I dont have the experience required.




> It's a survey done in partnership with Maddies Fund and the University of Florida. Basically, the survey asks you a few questions about your experience in labeling the breeds of mixed-breed dogs and then shows you two pictures (front and side view) of 20 different dogs with their height & weight listed. And then, you get to pick what the dog's predominent breed is from a selection of 180 dog breeds. The whole thing should take you 10-15 minutes, depending on how much you toil over your selections.
> 
> The results are then going to be matched with their DNA results to see how accurate people (and people with animal welfare experience) are at matching dog breeds to what DNA tests show.
> 
> The results are going to be posted in July. The survey will close on June 15, 2012


I just clicked through to see the photographs. If someone made me try to pick the dogs that might have Pit Bull in them, I would consider 8, 10, 12, 16 and 17.


----------



## Sprocket

thegoodstuff said:


> Some may be interested in taking this survey. It's not for everyone; I didnt make it passed the initial questionnaire because I dont have the experience required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just clicked through to see the photographs. If someone made me try to pick the dogs that might have Pit Bull in them, I would consider 8, 10, 12, 16 and 17.



*I just took the survey and I didn't see any pitbulls mixes. 

It said they would post the DNA profiles July 1 2012 (might have been June, I can't remember).

DNA tests are not very accurate though.*


----------



## _unoriginal

Sprocket said:


> *I just took the survey and I didn't see any pitbulls mixes.
> 
> It said they would post the DNA profiles July 1 2012 (might have been June, I can't remember).
> 
> DNA tests are not very accurate though.*


I also took the survey. In the comments section, this is what I left:

Dog DNA tests are proven inaccurate and it's impossible to prove beyond the shadow of a doubt what breed or mix of breeds any dog is without a full pedigree from an honest breeder.


----------



## GoingPostal

I'm curious here, what would you all call my dogs? All unpapered, no history known. Should I just say, "gee, IDK, they don't resemble any breed at all, just mutts". I mean, I can't guarantee they are "bully breeds" anymore than they are pit bulls and wouldn't want to be incorrect and offend anyone. When people ask I usually say I don't know for sure, if people ask if they are purebred APBT I say probably not. Of course if BSL or insurance is looking they will be pit bulls. If I went on a APBT forum and wanted to bring my dogs to a dog park, or offleash in public, wanted to know why they had DA they would be pit bull enough but otherwise they aren't apparently. I also don't know a single Amstaff, Staffy Bull or American Bulldog owner who would ever call their dog a pit bull and don't think they should fall under that name.


----------



## meggels

Someone asked me once if murph was a pitbull


----------



## liquid

meggels said:


> Someone asked me once if murph was a pitbull


:suspicious:
...:rofl: ound:


----------



## frogdog

meggels said:


> Someone asked me once if murph was a pitbull


I have never been asked if Yogi was a pitbull but was told he "looked" like a miniature...most times I hear, "Oh, he's a Boston". :doh:


----------



## Savage Destiny

GoingPostal said:


> I'm curious here, what would you all call my dogs? All unpapered, no history known. Should I just say, "gee, IDK, they don't resemble any breed at all, just mutts". I mean, I can't guarantee they are "bully breeds" anymore than they are pit bulls and wouldn't want to be incorrect and offend anyone. When people ask I usually say I don't know for sure, if people ask if they are purebred APBT I say probably not. Of course if BSL or insurance is looking they will be pit bulls. If I went on a APBT forum and wanted to bring my dogs to a dog park, or offleash in public, wanted to know why they had DA they would be pit bull enough but otherwise they aren't apparently. I also don't know a single Amstaff, Staffy Bull or American Bulldog owner who would ever call their dog a pit bull and don't think they should fall under that name.


I would call your dogs ''pit bull type''. They're obviously not full APBTs, AmStaffs, etc., but equally obviously there's some sort of bully in there.


----------



## meggels

Yeah, I was pretty shocked by that one lol.

I always get "pug" but the pit bull..I was just like "uh...no...'


----------



## Sprocket

*Would anyone label this dog as a bully breed type?

I know what she is, I'm just curious 

















*


----------



## xellil

Not me. She looks more like a grackel, with those eyes.


----------



## liquid

Looks like some kind of lab-bully mix to me. But she looks more lab than bully imo


----------



## Sprocket

liquid said:


> Looks like some kind of lab-bully mix to me. But she looks more lab than bully imo


She is a Weim/Chocolate Lab.


----------



## liquid

Sprocket said:


> She is a Weim/Chocolate Lab.


That's where she got those eyes from!  Yeah, I can definitely see the lab in her. I would not have guessed weim though, Im not very familiar with them.


----------



## Unosmom

I was going to say weim as well, the eyes are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Maxy24

Going Postal, based on those pictures, if I had your dogs I might call the blue brindle a pit bull, otherwise I'd just say pit bull mix for all of them, unless you know otherwise. But different pictures might change my answer. I see nothing wrong with people guessing their dog's breed, assuming it's not ridiculous, just like someone might adopt a lab from the shelter that doesn't KNOW it's pure and call it a lab because it looks just like one. Nothing wrong with that. I just don't like people who know their dog is something else, or have a very obvious mix/very obvious something else (like an American Bulldog or American bully) calling their dogs pit bulls. If it weighs 100 pounds it's not a pit bull (unless it's severely obese). But if you have something that you really think is likely an APBT based on looks and temperament, even if you don't have papers or proof, then it doesn't bother me if you call them pit bulls. 

I don't like when people cal this a pit bull:


----------



## SpicyBulldog

I think we should call them what they are. Pit mix, bully mix, Pit Bull if it appears that's what you have. 

I don't call chessie, curly coat or flat coat Labs, I don't call Lab mixes Labs, I don't call Golden mixes Labs. They are all retrievers not Labs. 

We have a type tag for APBT, AST, SBT, AmBulldog, ect its called bully breed. 

It's that simple. 



GoingPostal said:


> I'm curious here, what would you all call my dogs? All unpapered, no history known. Should I just say, "gee, IDK, they don't resemble any breed at all, just mutts". I mean, I can't guarantee they are "bully breeds" anymore than they are pit bulls and wouldn't want to be incorrect and offend anyone. When people ask I usually say I don't know for sure, if people ask if they are purebred APBT I say probably not. Of course if BSL or insurance is looking they will be pit bulls. If I went on a APBT forum and wanted to bring my dogs to a dog park, or offleash in public, wanted to know why they had DA they would be pit bull enough but otherwise they aren't apparently. I also don't know a single Amstaff, Staffy Bull or American Bulldog owner who would ever call their dog a pit bull and don't think they should fall under that name.


From the pics this is what I see. The first looks like an AmBulldog or AmBulldog mix. The 2nd has AST traits and looks like a cross of APBT/AST lineage. 
The last looks like a Pit Bull.


----------



## thegoodstuff

Java was 50/50 pit/lab. Mother was a white APBT and father was a black lab. 

Coffee + cream = *Java*.


----------



## thegoodstuff

DNA and Survey Results: What Kind of Dog is That?


----------



## Rvent

The term "Pit Bull" doesn’t describe a single breed of dog; it’s a generic term used to define multiple breeds of working dogs that were initially bred by crossing bulldogs with terriers. The core breeds include the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, but the term is now used to encompass a wide array of muscular dogs with short hair, many of which are mixed breeds with a similar look but a different lineage. Dogs commonly mislabeled as pit bulls include Boxers, Mastiffs, American Bulldogs and Plott Hounds, among others.

the term pit bull comes from the dogs past as a bull baiting dog. in the 1700-1800's a larger tenacious dog was bred in England to help bring down bulls for the butcher to kill this was known as a bulldogge. the dogs would bring down the bulls making the work for the butcher easier. that is where the term bulldog comes from. After slaughtering bulls became more industrialized the hardowrking dogs were used for dog fighting and blood sports. as far as the common word "pitbull" the dog fighters of the past used this term to champion their best fighting bulldog a "bully in the pit" or a "pitbull". 





This is just one of many article discribing what a "Pit Bull" is... these are written by well know pit bull rescue groups such as pit bull rescue central, animal farm foundation and bad rap. but as you can see the name Pit bull was never intended to identify any breed.

IMO its not the term pit bull that gives these dogs a bad image or demonizes them it is terms like bait dogs, fighting dogs ect...and lets not forget the media, the media plays a very large part but most of all it is the public who demonizes these dogs. 

I have 3 pit bulls... I will call them pit bulls all day long because I have no papers showing they are 100% purebred anything, they are a pit bull type dog, which by the way can be a mixed breed as well as a purebred. In no way do I feel it demonizes the breed nor my dog by calling them such.

I have done these pick a pit test a few time, sometimes I get it sometimes not..... just goes to show that even people who owns pits don't always get it right at first, that is why in IMO it should NEVER be about a breed.


----------



## JoeynZoey

"Pit bull" is the American pit bull terrier and the American pit bull terrier only. Just because the media has slandered the nickname to feed the general public into their confusion and ignorance, does not change the truth. If you know the truth and continue to call your dog something by another breed name, just because, the media does, you need to stop feeding into the ignorance and pass along the correct knowledge. You wouldn't call a doberman a rottweiler, the same applies here. There are American Staffordshire Terriers, Staffordshire bull terriers, American Bullies, etc. There is only ONE pit bull. Bully breeds is the term that they all fall under, not "pit bull".


----------



## Rvent

So all the organizations who work so hard to save Pit Bulls and to stop BSL are wrong for calling the dogs Pit bulls...... It is all semantics based on who you speak to and what you read, there is no direct evidence that states American Pit Bull Terrier is the only true Pit Bull, just cause it is in its name, it quite the contrary most of everything you read publish by many knowledgeable organizations state..... Pit Bull is NOT a Breed. I see nothing wrong with people and organizations using the term especially when they are trying to change public opinion with dogs that are well socialized and have canine good citizen awards, are therapy dogs ect, it only strengthens ALL Pit Bull Dogs reputation


----------



## thegoodstuff

Rvent said:


> So all the organizations who work so hard to save Pit Bulls and to stop BSL are wrong for calling the dogs Pit bulls...... It is all semantics based on who you speak to and what you read, there is no direct evidence that states American Pit Bull Terrier is the only true Pit Bull, just cause it is in its name, it quite the contrary most of everything you read publish by many knowledgeable organizations state..... Pit Bull is NOT a Breed. I see nothing wrong with people and organizations using the term especially when they are trying to change public opinion with dogs that are well socialized and have canine good citizen awards, are therapy dogs ect, it only strengthens ALL Pit Bull Dogs reputation


I agree, the general public knows them as "pit bulls". Since they have demonized "pit bulls", when trying to dispel the myths and misconceptions about this "type" of dog, using this handle is more effective than explaining that "pit bull" is a catch all name they associate with a dog which could even remotely be identified as a “Pit bull” (i.e. American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bull Terrier, American Bulldog, English Bulldog or any dog resembling a “Pit bull” or “Bulldog”). 

And the media is almost completely responsible for the general public's misconceptions. I mentioned this earlier in the thread - "The Pit Bull Placebo" is a publication that dismantles, piece by piece, "The Media, Myths and Politics of Canine Aggression". It really is an eye opener, especially for those force fed fiction by the media.

"...when the 1980s media recognized that Pit bull attack stories elicited an emotional reaction from their audience, the media went into overdrive. The early 1980s find the media continuously churning out emotionally charged articles about Pit bull anatomy and behaviors that were based on rumors, myths and unproven claims by both experts and laymen. By 1982, Pit bulls were becoming a hot topic and the media would capitalize on this at every opportunity. The media would be in full lather by 1985 and nary an expert or laymen would pass up the opportunity to comment on the Pit bull issue in any public forum, with the Pit bull population continuing to increase in step with the hysteria." page 96

Then law makers form their opinions based on the same sensationalist reporting by the media: 

"During a roundtable meeting about Denver’s proposed Pit bull ban in 1989, a dog expert was attempting to describe and explain the nature and workings of canine aggression to a Denver councilwoman. The man was a professional dog trainer and had personally handled and trained over 100 protection trained dogs (of different breeds). He was explaining how all dogs can display the same types of aggression and how all dogs will respond aggressively to certain stimuli. The councilwoman flatly refuted his knowledge of canine aggression, commenting, “You can’t tell me that if there was a Pit bull loose and a small terrier loose, that they are going to respond in the same manner, because that is not true.” The expert dog trainer assured the councilwoman that it was true and stated, “You could be attacked by a Schnauzer the same way that you could be attacked by a Pit bull.” Again she rebuffed his knowledge of canine aggression based on her self-appointed expertise and knowledge of the subject matter, with the response, “I’m sorry but people run away from Pit bulls. People don’t run away from Schnauzers." “Pit bulls are dangerous because people run from them” page 102

That would be funny if it wasnt so pathetic.


----------



## Rvent

I actually have that book, I received it when I went to the New England Federation of Humane Society's conference. It is a great read. To bad we can not force every ignorant person and law maker to read it and except it.


----------



## Rvent

sometimes I get carried away... I love Pit Bulls no matter what their origin.


----------



## thegoodstuff

I just couldnt help myself.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

I just got this one and couldn't resist either


----------



## Sprocket




----------



## bernadettelevis

message too short


----------

